# T-shirt darkens when flash curing.



## circlecircle.. (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm printing white ink Plastisol on red Gildan 5000L. The label says it's 100% cotton but I suspect it has polyester in it because the t-shirt is darkening the same way polyester blend t-shirts do, in my experience anyway.

I also noticed that as they cool down, the darkened t shirts seem to lighten a little. The colour is a little muted completely cooled but not as bright as, say the back of the shirt is.

WTF?!?!

Anyone else having this problem?

Will washing them revive them?


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

Red shirts always turn darker , when Flashed or even ran through the dryer , no worries it will 
turn back to it color when completely cooled


----------



## circlecircle.. (Jan 22, 2008)

I actually just checked my shirts, I completely forgot about them and yes you are totally right! 

So this is normal? Why is that anyway? 

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

It's the pigment of the dye in shirt ,


----------

